# Faver *****: Pelicer Creek



## Surfincb

Anyone been recently? How's the bite in that area? I fished it back in Winter and caught a ton of trout but not sure how it is during the warm weather?
Thanks


----------



## Brett

Finding single reds on the edges of the grass in the oyster basins.
Trout and a few flounder at the creek mouths, sheepshead on the shell banks.
Action is at sunrise, done by 9 am. Some big crevalles at the entrances to the Palm Coast Canals.

No-see-ums have been active in the pre-dawn calm...


----------



## Surfincb

Thanks Brett, I had a feeling you'd know! Where do you usually put in when you go there?


----------



## Brett

Bings Landing usually,
Herschel Park if I want to do some dock hopping first.


----------



## Surfincb

Bings Landing eh? I hadn't thought of that. Only time i've been I put in AT Faver ***** Park. Tiny little ramp, gut good enough! I'll have to google Bings now and get more info! 
Thanks again


----------



## Brett

Word of warning, lots of murky water hiding a surprising number of healthy oyster bars.
Entering Pellicer Creek from the ICW side requires local knowledge.
I've been wandering around in there for a while and I'm still doing damage to the Slipper.
I really should have named the boat Captain Crunch.


----------



## Surfincb

Yeah it looks pretty hairy from google maps. I think i'll stick with launching at the park and heading east. During the winter we went west and found some deep holes with trout but I don't think the same will happen with the warm water.


----------



## cslascro

I went on Sunday (May 22) and found small redfish and keeper sheephead at the edges of oyster bars between Pellicer flats and the ICW. I also saw an otter. There was a lot of bait back there (mullet). My fish were on live shrimp. I was in the kayak and put in across the street from Marineland on A1A.


----------



## Surfincb

Thanks Flock for the update. That may be the next location I try out. My last two attempts: Upper Tomoka and the lagoon yielded zero on aritificial! But I hear everything is biting on live right now.


----------

